# سؤال عن حرب هرمجدون



## xxxl (2 أغسطس 2007)

هل يؤمن النصاري بحرب هرمجدون؟؟؟؟
وبين من ستكون ؟؟؟؟
وكيف ستدور احداثها؟؟؟؟؟
علما بانني سمعت ان احد القساوسة تكلم بهذا الشأن......:dntknw:


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عقائدي........*

ذكر هرمجدون اتى في سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح 16:

Rev 16:15 «هَا أَنَا آتِي كَلِصٍّ. طُوبَى لِمَنْ يَسْهَرُ وَيَحْفَظُ ثِيَابَهُ لِئَلَّا يَمْشِيَ عُرْيَاناً فَيَرَوْا عُرْيَتَهُ». 
Rev 16:16 فَجَمَعَهُمْ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «هَرْمَجَدُّونَ». ​*Rev 16:17​* ثُمَّ سَكَبَ الْمَلاَكُ السَّابِعُ جَامَهُ عَلَى الْهَوَاءِ، فَخَرَجَ صَوْتٌ عَظِيمٌ مِنْ هَيْكَلِ السَّمَاءِ مِنَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ تَمَّ!» 
Rev 16:18 فَحَدَثَتْ أَصْوَاتٌ وَرُعُودٌ وَبُرُوقٌ. وَحَدَثَتْ زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ لَمْ يَحْدُثْ مِثْلُهَا مُنْذُ صَارَ النَّاسُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، زَلْزَلَةٌ بِمِقْدَارِهَا عَظِيمَةٌ هَكَذَا. 
Rev 16:19 وَصَارَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ الْعَظِيمَةُ ثَلاَثَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، وَمُدُنُ الأُمَمِ سَقَطَتْ، وَبَابِلُ الْعَظِيمَةُ ذُكِرَتْ أَمَامَ اللهِ لِيُعْطِيَهَا كَأْسَ خَمْرِ سَخَطِ غَضَبِهِ. 
Rev 16:20 وَكُلُّ جَزِيرَةٍ هَرَبَتْ وَجِبَالٌ لَمْ تُوجَدْ. 
Rev 16:21 وَبَرَدٌ عَظِيمٌ، نَحْوُ ثِقَلِ وَزْنَةٍ، نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى النَّاسِ. فَجَدَّفَ النَّاسُ عَلَى اللهِ مِنْ ضَرْبَةِ الْبَرَدِ، لأَنَّ ضَرْبَتَهُ عَظِيمَةٌ جِدّاً.

و يستمر الوصف في الأصحاح الذي يليه, انصح بقرأته ايضا
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عقائدي........*

مستقبلا, ضع عنوان يشير الى موضوعك


----------



## sunny man (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن حرب هرمجدون*

*هارمجيدون كلمة عبرية ذكرت في العهد الجديد ، في سفر الرؤيا و تعني " جبل أو هضبة مجيدوا" أما إصطلاحا فتعني المعركة الفاصلة بين الخير و الشر التى ستدور رحاها في المستقبل و تكون على إثرها نهاية العالم . و تقع هضبة "مجيدو" في منطقة فلسطين على بعد 90 كلم شمال القدس و 30 كلم جنوب غرب مدينة حيفا و كانت مسرحا لحروب ضارية في الماضي كما تعتبر موقعا أثريا هاما أيضا.
و هي عقيدة مسيحية و يهودية مشتركة ، تؤمن بمجئ يوم يحدث فيه صدام بين قوى الخير و الشر ، و سوف تقوم تلك المعركة في أرض فلسطين في منطقة مجدو أو وادي مجدو ، متكونة من مائتي مليون جندي يأتون ل وادي مجدو لخوض حرب نهائية.
و يذكر انه في عام 1984 أجرت مؤسسة يانكلوفينش استفتاء ظهر منه أن 39% من الشعب الأمريكي أي حوالي 85 مليون يعتقدون أن حديث الإنجيل عن تدمير الأرض بالنار - قبل قيام الساعة - بحرب نووية فاصلة .​​*​


----------



## xxxl (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن حرب هرمجدون*

كان هناك حوار مع احد القساوسة المشهورين في امريكا وسأله المحاور عن السلام بينهم وبين العرب المسلمين فرد عليه وقال انه يتمني ذلك ولكن لن يوجد سلام وذلك لان حرب هرمجدون باتت قريبة , وقد اوضح احد القادة العسكريين في احد كتبه ان هذا الجيل بالتحديد هو من سيشهد هرمجدون.............
هل معني ذلك ان الحرب بين المسلمين والمسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وان كان غير ذلك فمن هما الطرفان ؟ وما هي نتيجة الحرب؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن حرب هرمجدون*



xxxl قال:


> كان هناك حوار مع احد القساوسة المشهورين في امريكا وسأله المحاور عن السلام بينهم وبين العرب المسلمين فرد عليه وقال انه يتمني ذلك ولكن لن يوجد سلام وذلك لان حرب هرمجدون باتت قريبة , وقد اوضح احد القادة العسكريين في احد كتبه ان هذا الجيل بالتحديد هو من سيشهد هرمجدون.............
> هل معني ذلك ان الحرب بين المسلمين والمسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وان كان غير ذلك فمن هما الطرفان ؟ وما هي نتيجة الحرب؟؟؟؟؟


 
هذه مجرد استنتاجات قد تكون صحيحة او خاطئة
فالكتاب المقدس لم يعلن مع اي مجموعة ستكون الحرب, لكن ذكر احداثها التي يمكن التعرف عليها لو حدثت في حينها
لكنها ليست الحرب بين المسيحيين و المسلمين, لأن الأحداث المذكورة في الأعداد اعلاه لم تحدت بعد
سلام و نعمة


----------



## xxxl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عقائدي........*



My Rock قال:


> مستقبلا, ضع عنوان يشير الى موضوعك



العنوان واضح "سؤال عن حرب هرمجدون" ويشير الي الموضوع


----------



## xxxl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن حرب هرمجدون*



My Rock قال:


> هذه مجرد استنتاجات قد تكون صحيحة او خاطئة
> فالكتاب المقدس لم يعلن مع اي مجموعة ستكون الحرب, لكن ذكر احداثها التي يمكن التعرف عليها لو حدثت في حينها
> لكنها ليست الحرب بين المسيحيين و المسلمين, لأن الأحداث المذكورة في الأعداد اعلاه لم تحدت بعد
> سلام و نعمة



هناك الكثير من رجال الدين المسيحي قالوا مثل هذا الكلام 
وانا اوافقهم علي هذا لان ذلك يوافق ما اخبرنا به نبينا حيث ستكون الحرب ان شاء الله بين العرب المسلمين والروم المسيحيين.......


----------

